# Aim



## xoot (Apr 3, 2002)

This is a thread to post your AIM screenname in. I will start:

My screenname is *xoot300*.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

gamedog2112


Everyone can im me i'm bored.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 3, 2002)

BlingBling30012


----------



## divibisan (Apr 4, 2002)

divibisan

But i'm not on much


----------



## twyg (Apr 4, 2002)

twygj 

I'm on daily


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 4, 2002)

mine used to be "satanicpoptart13"... now it has been changed to the infamous "phantansmal goat"


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 4, 2002)

I think this is another "let xoot increase post count" thread.  

The AIM handles are in the profiles, unless 1. you don't have one, or 2. you don't feel like sharing or 3. you didn't know it was there and thank you so much for telling me I am going to go change it right now and now you can look at my profile and see what my screen name is!  

So in the case of 1 or 2, this seems to be a useless thread.  Just my two hundredths of a dollar.


BTW, I fall into category 1.  Anything with AOL associated with it isn't something I want.    And I also get a kick out of telling people my ICQ number.  (It's in my profile if you're interested, but I often forget to start Fire up)  Most people have ICQ numbers like 541878158392 -- mine is a lot smaller.  So I'm cooler because I have been using ICQ longer...    _"That's a joke, son!  A joke!"_


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 4, 2002)

aim and aol suck I use adium a MUCH better aol aim client.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 4, 2002)

hellz yeah for Adium!

AQuestionOfFaith


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 4, 2002)

fire is the best osx instant message app no buts about it


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 4, 2002)

no adium is.


----------



## dricci (Apr 4, 2002)

SayHi2iMac


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 4, 2002)

bull-poopy


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

Awesome! Thanks everyone for sharing their AIM ScreenNames! I am going to start a chat right now called "xoot"!


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 4, 2002)

invite me!


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

I already did, gamedog00.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 4, 2002)

HypahRat - Don't ask :0


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

Ksuther, your screenname is funny. I think you got that screenname after you got your avatar.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 4, 2002)

I've had this screenname for almost three years now


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

Ah. So you based your avatar on your screenname. 

I dunno why I hadn't thought of that possibility yet...


----------



## Valrus (Apr 4, 2002)

Sorry xoot if it seems like I blew you off an AIM today; I was actually out of the room and forgot to set my status to reflect that 

another time, maybe.

-the valrus


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

No problem, Valrus. 

P.S.: Nice site


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 4, 2002)

RckPrentice

very original, yes, I know!


----------



## julguribye (Apr 5, 2002)

julguribye (of cource)


----------



## Dradts (Apr 5, 2002)

Dradts!  

BTW, when is aol going to release a new aim version for OS X?
I want smily icons in the chat, and the possibility to paste pictures, too.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 5, 2002)

GO TO VERSIONTRACKER AND USE ADIUM!


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 5, 2002)

Use Proteus, ya blarsted swabs!  
On the rare occasions that I'm on AIM, I'm known as paavopri.


----------



## themacko (Apr 5, 2002)

My AIM name is *ScottMky*  Pretty tricky, eh?


----------

